# Homemade Side Sharpening Jig (handplane iron)



## Alask (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello fellows,

This time I would like to share my side sharpening jig.I made many for me and friends and it works pretty well.

The secret here is the wheel screwed at round bar.It change the position to be 100% in contact at flat surface near the stone.You need only to find the angle and tight the screws.

This one I made using wood and a piece of fiberglass I have.

You use a square or a pen line at blade body to put the blade in square with the edge of jig

Here the leather avoid the blade slip.The power of screws are very big









Here the wheel at round bar

















The wheel change position to be 100% in contact 





















































Thanks for attention


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Great use of the Wixey…I would have never thought of that. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Very good jig!


----------



## Carlos2000 (Mar 30, 2017)

Excellent jig, I will try to make one for me this weekend, Thanks Alask for sharing


----------

